# Best cream/thing to tighten skin over abs up?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yo!

im currently on Anavar and Low carbs, absolutely hammering the diet and losing more and more BF... i used to be 22st when I was 17...

As you can see in the attached pics I haver a couple of stretch marks and its like there's a bit of loose skin?

What can i do to tighten it up? im dreading losing the last bits of fat then having loose skin and being embarrassed about it?

Joz


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Yo!
> 
> im currently on Anavar and Low carbs, absolutely hammering the diet and losing more and more BF... i used to be 22st when I was 17...
> 
> ...


I think your being a bit harsh on yourself,looks good to me i think your on the right track.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

yo mate was going to reply to ur pm but i think in terms of weight loss your going the right way!!! make sure you have regular refeeds tho as i found these did limit my weight loss if i forgot to have them... with the excess skin... just time mate if ur lucky it will go back... stay really hydrated as being hydrated helps the skins elastic behaviour... plus coco butter mate never used myself but i have herd people saying it works :thumbup1:


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> yo mate was going to reply to ur pm but i think in terms of weight loss your going the right way!!! make sure you have regular refeeds tho as i found these did limit my weight loss if i forgot to have them... with the excess skin... just time mate if ur lucky it will go back... stay really hydrated as being hydrated helps the skins elastic behaviour... plus coco butter mate never used myself but i have herd people saying it works :thumbup1:


Thanks Dude!! I cant wait for you to send me it haha!! 

Im on day 9 of really low carbs, im gonna do 14, have a MEGA CHEAT DAY on sunday, then do the carb cycling like you did I think!! 

Denholm thankyou for that mate!! Im really happy with how its going just a bit paranoid, Im gonna go with the cocoa butter I think and keep up my omegas

wasnt sure if there was a trade secret haha!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Perperation H


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

lose fat job done


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

sizar said:


> lose fat job done


yeah I tend to agree with sizar here - you are lucky in that I dont think the skin will be loose once you have lost the fat there so I dont think you will need creams. as jamie says though prep h [and/or 'napalm' cream] are good for tightening ...but they arent miracle workers - unfortunately it's just hard work and diet that count the most


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

the fat is going I just need to stick at it!

any guesses on Bodyfat now?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Agree with above diet best but prep h good an which hazel gel good to but both only have very short term efects ie hours


----------

